# How to mark a folder as system folder



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi to all.
anybody have an idea about how to mark a folder as systemn folder so that it will be hide automatically while "hide sysem file' option selected in Folder Option..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, why not make it a hidden folder and uncheck "Show hidden files and folder"?


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

bcoz like in a huge user base(newbies) they will probably know about how to hide and unhide folders in general.. 
when a  folders would be hide as system folders, they will forget to uncheck " hide system folder" checkbox..


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 28, 2008)

you have to do this from command prompt......

use this command


```
attrib +s +h <path\directory name> /s /d
```

suppose you have a dir in c: named Test

then

C:\> attrib +s +h Test /s /d


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

more thanks..

is there any option to do that in GUI.?


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 28, 2008)

there is one more way......to add classid at the and of the folder name...

link


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for expected link and quick response.

and

one more word to say..
you linked me to a good blog.. i just add that blog's feeds to feeddemon..


----------

